# Queen cell



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

it does look nice!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Is there any way to tell if this is a swarm cell or an emergency cell? I asked, but the bees aren't telling!


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I found one of these in a split the other day - I'd say supersedure. It's near the top of the frame, it's alone. Even if there were three more, at that location if the hive isn't covered in them along the bottom thirds of the frame I tend to think supersedure. I'd leave it alone and let it play out. Nice picture though.


----------

